# Starting the Sunset



## SunsetLimited (Aug 21, 2021)

Title pretty much covers this. I'm trying to build up a Sunset Limited consist, but only managed to find 2 of the 8 cars I'll need. It's definitely better than nothing! Here we have a Superliner Sleeper and Coach by Kato. Just need to find 3 more cars from this manufacturer and that'll cover most of the consist~


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

What locomotive do you run with those? 
And what "Phase" would those be? Is that Phase I?

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunsetLimited (Aug 21, 2021)

498cm3 said:


> What locomotive do you run with those?
> And what "Phase" would those be? Is that Phase I?
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


I currently have no locomotives to pull the cars just yet, But I'm going to be using a P40 and two F40PHs. They're all phase III (early 90's era)


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I rode the Southwest Chief, best breakfast on Earth.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunsetLimited (Aug 21, 2021)

498cm3 said:


> I rode the Southwest Chief, best breakfast on Earth.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


Wish I could say the same about the Auto Train. Took it down to Florida a couple months ago, food was awful. Honestly think I'll pack a small cooler to bring next time.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That's too bad. I rode the Auto Train several times in the early 90's and was pleased with dinner in the dining car.


----------



## SunsetLimited (Aug 21, 2021)

Gramps said:


> That's too bad. I rode the Auto Train several times in the early 90's and was pleased with dinner in the dining car.


Wish I could’ve experienced 90’s era Amtrak for myself... I feel like Amtrak has become a complete joke in recent years.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Gramps said:


> That's too bad. I rode the Auto Train several times in the early 90's and was pleased with dinner in the dining car.


I remember having really good food on Amtrak back in the 70's when I rode it regularly. The dining car was an above average restaurant and the club car had decent snacks at reasonable prices. I should note that this was before microwaves became so popular,as I remember them.

I was very disappointed with the food on the train I took in June this year. Took some of my kids and grandkids to Dallas, just to give them a train ride while we still could. The dining cars were all shutdown due to COVID and the cafe car had just some microwaveable snacks at high prices (well outrageous to me, but not as bad as most sports venues have gotten). I understand that they are slowly trying to re-open the dining cars now and I might have to give it a try and see if the food has returned to decent status. That would make a big difference in my enjoyment of the train ride.


----------



## SunsetLimited (Aug 21, 2021)

Steve Rothstein said:


> I remember having really good food on Amtrak back in the 70's when I rode it regularly. The dining car was an above average restaurant and the club car had decent snacks at reasonable prices. I should note that this was before microwaves became so popular,as I remember them.
> 
> I was very disappointed with the food on the train I took in June this year. Took some of my kids and grandkids to Dallas, just to give them a train ride while we still could. The dining cars were all shutdown due to COVID and the cafe car had just some microwaveable snacks at high prices (well outrageous to me, but not as bad as most sports venues have gotten). I understand that they are slowly trying to re-open the dining cars now and I might have to give it a try and see if the food has returned to decent status. That would make a big difference in my enjoyment of the train ride.


That's strange, we took the Auto Train in June as well and the dinning car was open. I'll give it a couple years and then try Amtrak again, I believe they're still recovering form their last disaster of a CEO who wanted to model Amtrak after our failing airlines.


----------

